# Surgical pathology CPT for toe nail specimen



## viji (Dec 18, 2008)

Dear coders,

I enountered a report with specimen "Toenail clippings". 

The gross description reads "Mulitple pieces of white / tan toenail clippings, 0.6 - 0.8 cm. Sunmitted representative tissue in a single cassette.

The diagnosis summary reads "Toe Biopsy, Nail - Onychomycosis".

I donot see the listing of nail in any of the surigical pathology CPT levels.

What is the appropriate CPT for the nail specimen? Is it 88302 or 88304  ?

Kindly provide your valuable suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## tomtom2 (Dec 18, 2008)

I have seen this coded as 88302, 88304 and 88305 by different (so called expert) coders. But I would use 88304 because this is a biopsy and stains are usually ordered for fungus. Which my doctors and I feel this is more work than the usual 88302 specimen.

Thanks,

FYI -  We have a new Pathology forum. So lets use it!


----------



## viji (Dec 19, 2008)

Thank you Tom for your reply 

Can you please share the pathology forum site with me.


----------



## tomtom2 (Dec 19, 2008)

The new path/lab forum is here at aapc.com. Instead of going to Medical Coding/General Discussion; go to Medical Coding/Pathology. Also the pathology forum at coding911.com has been a great resource for me. But you have to be a subscriber to the Coding Institute to join.


----------

